# Chevy - Plow Prep / HD Suspension ?



## POWERBAND (Jan 18, 2001)

I have a new Silverado W/T without the "Plow Prep package" but with the "HD suspension option". The front spring rating is 3950 lbs. I've been trying to find out if the HD Suspension option include heavier front torsion bars or is this standard rating?. 
I plan on putting a 7.5 light duty Western/meyers/Fisher..., and am very intersted to know what front axle ratings are on a"Plow Prep" equipped short bed/standard cab Silverado.
I've been reading the advice on Timbrens and other suggestions. Other than a higher current alternator, It seems higher rated torsion bars would be the only advantage to the "Snow plow package" and they should be relatively affordable. Thanx - PB


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

What model is your truck? All different truck models has different axle rating so it all depends. 

All I know is that the 2500HD with snowplow prep package has FAWR of #4800 on all cab models. 2500HD without that option has FAWR of #4500. 

There are several other stuff that are additional in snowplow prep package than just the torsion bars and higher output alternator. Do a search on that... it has been covered before. 

As for Timbrens... it would be very helpful for your truck front end to improve its handing and to reduce sag.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

POWER...This link will help ya out..
except the 03-04s have a 145 amp alt.
99-02s have the 130 amp........geo

https://www.gmupfitter.com/secure/html/publicat/bull/bull27.pdf


----------



## POWERBAND (Jan 18, 2001)

*Thanx*

Just want to send a thanks :salute: to Sonjaab, There is lots of useful info at the link you posted in response to my snow plow prep question.
 PB


----------



## mrwonderful76 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a 2007 2500HD with the snow plow prep package. I'm having a snoway 29hdw 7.5 plow with wings installed in the morning. The company doing the install said I did'nt need to run the plow on an additional battery. My concern is should I buy an additional battery since the truck has a place for another battery.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

mrwonderful76;658018 said:


> I have a 2007 2500HD with the snow plow prep package. I'm having a snoway 29hdw 7.5 plow with wings installed in the morning. The company doing the install said I did'nt need to run the plow on an additional battery. My concern is should I buy an additional battery since the truck has a place for another battery.


if you are just running the plow you don't need the second battery. it will be fine, but when you are running a lightbar,corner strobes,salt spreader, extra back up lights and a plow that is when the extra HD battery set up comes in handy. hope this info helps...


----------



## mrwonderful76 (Jan 16, 2008)

I had a salt spreader installed last week Snow-ex 575, I have factory lights on roof top, and the plow will have a set of lights. This will be my first season plowing and I want to cover any potential problems before I get started. I'm a little disappointed with both the chevy dealer and the plow installers because neither was able to give me good advice. First, I thought the extra battery would have been included with the truck. Secondly, the plow installers don't want to install the plow to another battery even when I said I was going to buy one and bring it with me in the morning. Basically, I have to pay them to install the plow to my main battery and then pay someone else to install the plow (maybe spreader as well) to a new batttery.


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

mrwonderful76;658018 said:


> I have a 2007 2500HD with the snow plow prep package. I'm having a snoway 29hdw 7.5 plow with wings installed in the morning. The company doing the install said I did'nt need to run the plow on an additional battery. My concern is should I buy an additional battery since the truck has a place for another battery.


Probably not needed, but your alternator may thank you for having a second battery.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

If you are going to add a second battery you need to get two batteries made on the same date, read the Sticky at the top.


----------

